# Homemade clamptite tool - Not specifically woodwork related.



## Monkey Mark

First of all, for anyone who doesn't know what a clamptite tool is, check this short video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of9p70H7gdg


I fist came across them in a video by Ron Paulk. He suggested they were great for leaky airlines. I though they looked like a good idea, but as they are from the US the postage was more than the item. Pretty cheap if you are over there, but not so much over here.

So, today I decided to have a go at making one myself just using what I had laying around. I only bought one part, a turn-buckle, for the princely sum of roughly £1.50.
Keep in mind I did this at work where I have access to only basic hand tools. Its not fancy looking but..... well it seems to work.

I started with this.






And after some messing about ended up with this.





It actually works rather well. It doesn't look like it has compressed the hose much but that is because the item I tested it on is not a hose, it is a piece of steel wire armoured cable. And the wire I used was not lock wire, it was a piece of the steel armour. Believe me, it is tight! In fact I very much doubt I would have to go anywhere near as tight on an air line to get a nice seal.

There's some slop due to the turnbuckle having a wide slits up the side but I'm quite happy with it. I'll be testing it on a leaking hose tonight so will give feedback once it is done. (hammer)


----------



## autolisp

The words. 'Necessity. Mother and Invention' come to mind!

Simplicity is always best.


----------



## graduate_owner

Nice idea - well done

K


----------



## chipmunk

+1 Really neat and useful.

Jon


----------



## Monkey Mark

Forgot to take a photo but I used is on my air line. Easy, neat and no leaks.


----------



## Arutha

The "after" photo is missing. Can you re-upload?

I'm building something similar. Interested to see if your solution is similar to what I plan.


----------

